# I need a color suggestion



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to be making a circle jeans quilt as a gift for someone (without them knowing about it). The circle portion won't be made out of jeans but cotton instead. The squares inside of the circle will all be shades of yellow (their favorite color..I found out by accident!!). 

I need a suggestion of a color for the circle as that will be the back. I'm not sure I want to pair a blue with the yellow, not sure why I feel that way. What else would look good with yellow?? Since yellow is their favorite color I didn't know if yellow on yellow would look good or not. Probably not. I may end up using a blue anyway but thought I would ask.

I have had a new grandbaby and 2 deaths in the family in just 11 days so I'm not thinking too straight right now and welcome other suggestions.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

green?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

What color will the circles be?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Billie - so sorry for the losses in your family. I would not be thinking clearly either.

As to colors - I am a blue person with yellow.

But other than that
green - as for grass and yellow flowers
black - for wild, striking and bold
maybe red/crimson if going for a wild flame effect
soft dove medium grey - for soothing with warm centers

But I like a blue as crayon box blue, or medium sky blue or cyan blue with yellow the best. But then blue with yellow accents is my favorite color combination


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Billie - Sorry for your losses. Prayers and best wishes.

Sunflowers came to my mind.....Yellow's green, brown.
Hope this helps!
Anne


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

So sorry for your losses. 
My vote would be blue.............


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry for you losses, enjoy in the grand baby. 
Depending on the yellow, purple looks good with yellow. Green might not be bad. If the friend is female, pink would look ok too, though its not my fav color. Purple or blue would get my vote though
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about your losses,

Everyone has had good suggestions. I too like blue & yellow. You could go scrappy, and just do all colors for something bright & cheerful.

Congrats on the grandchild!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Billy, I'm sorry for your families losses, but happy for your new grand baby.

As far as your question, I'd do the opposite of what you're thinking. I would use various yellows for the circles, or maybe yellow and white for them, to make a checkerboard back. And I'd use different prints with spots of yellow for the squares.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for all the different suggestions. I will have to reread them in a few days when the fog has lifted a bit. Visitation was tonight and I'm trying to decompress. Thanks for the condolences. Had to go see that new grandbaby before I went to the funeral home to get thru it.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> What color will the circles be?


That is what I am trying to figure out!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh Terri, I like that idea!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Just a suggestion... if the quilt will be for a female, maybe a darker calico print with yellow centers? I have some fabric that has a dark blue background with calico print of small flowers in shades of light lavender to medium lavender to purple (but a pretty purple) with green leaves and vines and bits of yellow and white in it. I had thought about using it to make the circles of a circle quilt like you're talking about, and I could see it with yellow centers. 

Maybe something like a calico print?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Terri, when I read your idea I have to admit it did not make a lick of sense!! After rereading it several times it finally clicked. I'm slow....sometimes!!

Anyway, the cutting has begun. I will have all year to work on this as it will be a Christmas gift for my daughter's mother-in-law. Told Bill what I was doing and why and he liked the idea. Last year her mother moved into an assisted living place and they were cleaning out her house getting it ready to sell. There were several pieces of furniture and some garage items that no one wanted. They asked if we wanted them, yes, and had no problem with their prices. Wrote her a check and next thing I know she sent it back to me voided. 

They also gave me a quilt frame and a huge floor loom. They were headed to the dump and even tho the loom is not complete and I'll probably never get it together (have only found 2 pictures on the internet like it) I just couldn't stand the thought of it going to the dump.

Since she refuses to take any money the least I can do is have Santa make her a quilt!!!

And I found another way to make the quilt using all circles instead of a circle and a square. Looks much easier.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's no wonder I wasn't making sense! It never dawned on me until just now that you wasn't making it like this:

[YOUTUBE]X1ALq9cYQo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Terri thanks for that video! It looks so simple! Can you put the video in the sewing tutorial sticky? Or is it there and I forgot it was? I haven been through that sticky in a while.
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What color did you decide on?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Tinker said:


> What color did you decide on?


I decided to go with Terri's suggestion of the yellows on the back and various colors on the front that have yellow in them.

So far from my stash I have 3/4 of the colors I need for the front and about 1/3 for all the yellow for the back. That is a good beginning as I can start sewing the circles when I need a break from something that is giving me fits.

Thanks for everyone's help!!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That was a great video. I made one w/denim on the back & different fronts w/a sq...that round one looks way easier and no batting?


----------

